# PCIe 90 Grad Verlängerung



## fridayA (30. Juli 2017)

*PCIe 90 Grad Verlängerung*

Hallo,

ich baue mir gerade aus alten teilen einen Budget PC zusammen.
Da die Grafikkarte zu breit ist, verdeckt sie leider die PCIe x 1 Slots.
Jetzt würde ich aber gerne USB3 nutzen und habe dazu auch eine PCIe Karte.
Gibt es verlängerungskabel die low profile 90Grad sind? Ich habe zwar nach sowas gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.
Oder gibt es vielleicht einen preiswerten PCI zu PCIe adapter?

LG


----------



## fotoman (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCIe 90 Grad VerlÃ¤ngerung*

Was bedeutet "zu breit",. Ist ein 16x Steckplatz vorhanden und die Grafikkarte ist zu groß für das Gehäuse? -> neues Gehäuse oder die USB3-Karte in den 16x Slot Stecken (bin da zu lange raus um noch zu wissen, ob das geht).

Ich würde jedenfalls nicht auf sowas setzen, auch da musst Du die Karte ja irgendwie befestigen:
h t t p s://www.caseking.de/kolink-pci-express-16x-auf-16x-riser-kabel-inkl.-molex-stromkabel-19cm-zurc-002.html

Hier gibt es wenigstens am verlängerten Stecker eine Schraubmöglichkeit:
h t t p s://www.alternate.de/DeLOCK/Riser-Card-PCIe-X16-flexibel/html/product/579712

Ob und wenn ja was das für Auswirkungen auf die Signallaufzeiten hat und ob die Kabel dann auch für den Strombedarf einer riesigen Grafikkarte ausgelegt sind?

Sonst gäbe es noch so einen Humbug
StarTech.Com PCI1PEX1 PCI auf PCI-e Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
von dem ich aber bisher (vor Jahren) nur negatives gehört habe (90% Probleme bei der Inbetriebnahme).

Da würde ich eher sowas kaufen
Schnittstellenkarten mit Schnittstelle: PCI, USB 3.0 extern: ab 2x Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


p.S. ist ja schön, das das Forum durch Werbelinks Geld verdienen will. Dann soll man das aber auch offen dazu schreiben.


----------



## fridayA (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCIe 90 Grad Verlängerung*

Das sind leider alles Adapter für PCIex16. Ich brauche aber eine Verlängerung für PCIex1. Ich würde den gerne nutzen weil ich dafür einen Steckkarte habe. Befestigt bekomme ich sie. 60€ würde ich nur ungerne ausgeben um USB3 auf einem PCI benutzen zu können.


----------



## fotoman (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCIe 90 Grad Verlängerung*

Ja dann suche halt selber nach 1x Kabeln, die korrekten Begriffe kennst Du jetzt ja. Die ersten Vorschläge, die mir beim Amazon Link angeboten werden, sind PCIe 1x Riser Kabel. Noch billiger gibt es die vermutlcih bei Aliexpress.

Was dann die Aussage mit "Da die Grafikkarte zu breit ist, verdeckt sie leider die PCIe x 1 Slots." soll erschließt sich mit nicht. Genau darum würde ich den PCIe 16x Slot "verlängern" und dann den 1x Slot nutzen. Ob die 1x Verlängerung das Abknicken des Kabels überlebt, damit es unter dem viel zu großen Kühler der Grafikkarte durch passt, muss man halt testen.


----------



## lunaticx (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCIe 90 Grad Verlängerung*

Sourcingmap PC/PCI-E xpress/PCI-E 1X Riser Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Sowas hier ?


----------



## fridayA (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: PCIe 90 Grad Verlängerung*

Ok, 
erstmal danke für die Rückmeldungen.

Um das nochmal zu konkretisieren:

Ich habe bereits Verlängerungen gefunden und weiß auch das Riser der Begriff ist. 
Mein Mainboard hat leider einen PCIex16, zwei PCIex1 und einen PCI.
Beide PCIx1 werden von der Grafikkarte überdeckt und sind dadurch leider unzugänglich.

Ich habe noch eine USB3 PCIe Karte rumliegen. Diese würde ich auch im Gehäuse unter dem Mainboard befestigt bekommen. 
Dehalb würde ich sie gerne Nutzen. 

Mein Problem ist allerdings das ich glaube das die Riser die auf Amazon angeboten werden dafür ungeeignet sind, weil diese alle nach oben aus dem PCIe port rausgehen und nicht abgeknickt sind.
Damit ist glaube ich zu wenig Platz um das Kabel des Riser rausziehen zu können.

LG


----------

